# Tollerance



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't get it. Why is every request for an opinion ending up in a bashing season generating a 10 pager? 30-06 vs. 300MAG, Laser are crutches, CC or not and so on.
Thought we live in the land of the free?!
Hunt with your 223 or 50cal. It is your choice. If you feel better putting a laser on my gun, so be it. If you want to pack, do it.

Sorry had to vent, feeling better now :thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry, just the way people are with guns. i started the thread to discuss 2 calibers lol, sooner or later more calibers rolled into the discussion and i purchased a 270, which wasn't even up for discussion lol! you just gotta sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Kinda the whole premise of a forum.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And it's great. At the end of the day we are all pretty much good friends that haven't met yet. If th Ed weather wasn't crappy we would be looking at posts of live hunting thread 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Certain forums have different atmospheres. (Sp?)

This one is fairly opinionated and competitive for sure. 

We all try to get along but we love to bicker lol


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

This forum is a bunch of brothers that love to tease and bicker, but will be there for you when you need them. That's why I'm here!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's winter, it's raining... no worries.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

well, I was on another local forum and it was a lot better than this form. That's why I'm on this forum now...uhhhh.....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> well, i was on another local forum and it was a lot better than this form. That's why i'm on this forum now...uhhhh.....


lmao


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> well, I was on another local forum and it was a lot better than this form. That's why I'm on this forum now...uhhhh.....


the word you are looking for is DUH


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think a lot of it is due to the anonymity of the internet. You can say what you want, to who you want and generally there are no repercussions.
Now, there are some of us cantankerous old farts on here too but I am always amazed at the offensive nature of some of the young people. Seems like they are trained to go for the throat on the internet when the situation doesn't really call for it. Maybe it's "kill or be killed" on some of the other forums they frequent, I don't know. 
My son will tell me things he said or did and I have to ask WHY ? Just be nice. It's not that hard.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just to be clear, I don't like any of y'all...
Savvy?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And I dislike some of y'all a lot more than that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And I'm always right.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

P.S.
Tollerance sucks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why we are bitching and being picky it's tolerance. Watch out or the forum dictionary will get ya.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Why we are bitching and being picky it's tolerance. Watch out or the forum dictionary will get ya.


I always mess that one up. That and definatley...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Stfu Joey. I'm about tired of your shit. Goes for the rest of you no-hunting butt-ugly sonsabitches.

Now go pop some popcorn.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Gee whiz... And I thought it was simply a good discussion on the merits of whether to go magnum or not, with some debate on the merits of other calibers.

Apparently it was intolerant, divisive, micro-aggressive, offensive and racist too.

Does somebody need to find their Safe Space?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all are a bunch of whiney gay boys.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

All y'all are the competition. Trying to catch MY fish, or shoot MY deer, or screw MY goat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Stfu Joey. I'm about tired of your shit. Goes for the rest of you no-hunting butt-ugly sonsabitches.
> 
> Now go pop some popcorn.


Now that's the spirit!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gulfbreezetom said:


> All y'all are the competition. Trying to catch MY fish, or shoot MY deer, or screw MY goat.



I ask the goat if there was anyone else the first night I met her.

She said nothing....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I ask the goat if there was anyone else the first night I met her.
> 
> She said nothing....


Don't know if it makes a difference to you but I did use a magnum.:whistling:


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I ask the goat if there was anyone else the first night I met her.
> 
> She said nothing....


You Sir, are a damn liar. That goat is not a SHE.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gulfbreezetom said:


> You Sir, are a damn liar. That goat is not a SHE.


Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gulfbreezetom said:


> You Sir, are a damn liar. That goat is not a SHE.


Oh shit!
Thank God for that Magnum.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

John B. said:


> Y'all are a bunch of whiney gay boys.



Your one to talk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, I got it. I will put a laser on my 300mag and will CC this gun everyday. You better do the same or I will whip your asses!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

gulfbreezetom said:


> All y'all are the competition. Trying to catch MY fish, or shoot MY deer, or screw MY goat.


I'll catch your fish and shoot your deer, but...
That butt ugly Billy you mistook for a Nanny, you can keep screwing that.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Post picture of goat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------

